# RANT~how do you get labeled a spammer



## seamus7227 (Oct 27, 2014)

So I recently registered on a machining forum called "Hobby-Machinist", followed their set of "rules", so i thought, about starting a new member thread. I dang near gave them my mothers maiden name. I even saw a few people comment that were on this forum as well. 
   In the meantime, a few days goes by and I learn about a cool cutting tool that I'm told is a "must have" for my lathe so after doing some searching on their forum to see if anyone had ever talked about this tool, i decided i would share with all what im going to buy and would love any feedback or opinions if anyone had them on this tool. So i essentially did a "copy" and "paste" of the info from the website and even put a disclaimer that I in no way make any profits from posting that info. Within one day of doing that i get banned from the site for what the admin says is spamming. Now, WHAT THE HECK?! Thats about the most ridiculous thing i have ever heard. 

   After all of this i have learned that I really didnt care much for the unorganized way that forum was and also how VERY organized this one here at the IAP is! I would like to try and encourage more metal lathe users to share different methods and cool tools made to maybe help the masses much like the pen side of things is done. But in order to do that, it would involve Sub-forums within the "metal lathe" forum and Jeff would need to get involved in that. Essentially, as i begin my new learnings with a metal lathe in my arsenal, i would like to be able to have a place that documents and shares that info and what better place than here at the IAP! 

Any and all feedback is appreciated!!


----------



## thewishman (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm with you, Seamus! I tried that forum as well and learned how much nicer this place is. I would like to learn more about using my metal lathe for pen making.

Jeff, I never knew how good we had it here until I tried some other sites. You have spoiled me - I didn't realize that . 

*Thank you for a wonderful site!*


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 27, 2014)

I even tried to send the admin an email asking why I was banned, and his reply was "don't come to this site, spammer".


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 27, 2014)

Seamus, did you post that tool in question here? I don't get to the Metal Lathe forum much anymore. And... all you have to do is, ask some of us about using your lathe to make pens. Is it not helpful to go back thru that forum? I remember lots of good info and, links being posted early on. Just trying to be helpful, without doing a bunch of extra typing. BTW, I didn't care much for that forum either. FWIW


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 27, 2014)

Great... I'm friends with a spammer.....
My  mother tried to warn me about the type of people I hung out with.  I guess I should have listen more carefully.


----------



## Curly (Oct 27, 2014)

You made the mistake of posting about a product within the first few posts. If you had asked about it without any links etc., and someone asked what or where you saw it and you then put the info up you'd have been okay. If you'd been around for a while you likely would have been okay too. Still they seem heavy handed. I go to The Home Machinist! &bull; Index page


----------



## BSea (Oct 27, 2014)

While I haven't spent much time on the forum in question, I did find it harder to navigate.  

I too wish our metal lathe forum was more active.  So Seamus, go ahead and SPAM us. :biggrin:  
(Ok, I know that's not my call . . . :redface

But seriously, I'd be interested in what you're planning on doing to your lathe, and what you plan on buying for your lathe.  My plan is to learn how to use my lathe, then maybe in a year or two move up to something like you have.


----------



## MarkD (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't understand. 
Their home page says they are "The Friendly Machinist Forum" :biggrin:

I would like to see the IAP metal lathe section become more active.


----------



## mmyshrall (Oct 27, 2014)

Derek, 

I thought that being friends with a spammer put you in pretty good company.  Based on a couple of contests, you might have been able to share your wealth of experience...  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

All kidding aside, I happen to enjoy your unique sense of humor. 

I just don't know how to share my thoughts with *all* of the IAP in just two mouse clicks like you seem to be able to do.  

Michael


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 27, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> Seamus, did you post that tool in question here? I don't get to the Metal Lathe forum much anymore. And... all you have to do is, ask some of us about using your lathe to make pens. Is it not helpful to go back thru that forum? I remember lots of good info and, links being posted early on. Just trying to be helpful, without doing a bunch of extra typing. BTW, I didn't care much for that forum either. FWIW


 
Chuck, i did not. As a matter of fact, I didnt even do a search on our forum to see if anyone had any experience with it. I was more excited to have info to share. But the fact that i sent an email to the admin and received no reply speaks volumes to me. All i have to say to that is "whatever"! I dont have time to play games with introductions, and walking on pins and needles until i get my post count to a level that people are comfortable with. So I am going to focus more attention to building up our archives for people that care rather than those that dont!

Pete, 
   I shoulda coulda woulda, :biggrin: but i didnt!


----------



## low_48 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's really frustrating, especially when you tried to get the feedback. I am banned from Sawmillcreek for 6 months. The owner said it was because I was being "unfriendly". The real reason was because of comments about a bad experience I had with Grizzly, and my continued comments about their poor quality. Grizzly must be a big advertiser there, plus he lets the president of Grizzly post quite frequently. He told me  to stop because it had been taken care of by Grizzly, and it was an old subject. I reminded him that there were no rules for users that mentioned a time limit. I also reminded him that other folks had recently received bad bandsaws just as I had. I made a couple more comments, and was banned. When my"time" is up in December, I'll tell him no thanks. They sensored my posts, and changed the wording in my subject lines. I know it is privately owned, but I don't care to participate on a forum where the advertisers are taken care better than participants. Never remotely seen anything like that from Jeff. You guys are right, IAP is top notch!


----------



## John Pratt (Oct 27, 2014)

I read their "by-laws" on that site and I am not sure why anyone would want to be a member. They sound pretty heavy handed to the point of paranoia. I love how they say it is a friendly site, but we own everything you post and you cannot remove it. If you weren't banned before you will be now. They also say that if they find out you talked bad about them on another site you will be banned. I would hate to think about what they would do if you gave them constructive criticism on how to organize topics. Death To Those Who Would Dare Question Us!!!


----------



## jeff (Oct 27, 2014)

thewishman said:


> I'm with you, Seamus! I tried that forum as well and learned how much nicer this place is. I would like to learn more about using my metal lathe for pen making.
> 
> Jeff, I never knew how good we had it here until I tried some other sites. You have spoiled me - I didn't realize that .
> 
> *Thank you for a wonderful site!*



Awwww gee! :biggrin:  I'm glad to hear that!


----------



## jeff (Oct 27, 2014)

I'd be thrilled to see more activity in our metal lathe forum. Having worked in a machine shop now for 6 years, I'm starting to get the bug  

If I can do anything to help grow our metal lathe forum, let me know. We can add subforums, "Post Tags" (like the deals forum uses to separate posts into "gift", "for sale", etc.) or whatever would work best. Just getting more activity in there would be a great start.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 27, 2014)

jeff said:


> I'd be thrilled to see more activity in our metal lathe forum. Having worked in a machine shop now for 6 years, I'm starting to get the bug
> 
> If I can do anything to help grow our metal lathe forum, let me know. We can add subforums, "Post Tags" (like the deals forum uses to separate posts into "gift", "for sale", etc.) or whatever would work best. Just getting more activity in there would be a great start.



I would love to see "sub forums" in the metal lathe section! Some ideas could be:

-Tools we've made
-Vendors
-General Discussion
-Classifieds=to include-the "Deals, Trades and Wants"
-Machine Accessories
-Tools and Tooling
-Manufacturer Sub-Forum(ie: Precision Matthews, Atlas, Enco,etc)

This could go on and on! There are so many ideas.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 28, 2014)

I say go for it. I'll put in my little bit.:redface: Seamus, are you going to wait until then to divulge this "MUST HAVE" tool?:biggrin: I'm curious because, I thought I already had what I need. Thanks!


----------



## jyreene (Oct 28, 2014)

I know I've resorted to actual books to learn how to use my metal lathe. So a forum that was more expanded here would be awesome.


----------



## JohnGreco (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow, posting specific info for a point of reference is SPAM? I can't help but think of the Princess Bride. 

_"I do not think it means what you think it means."_


----------



## PTsideshow (Oct 28, 2014)

As a long time mod on a couple of forums, what can happen and most have a statement to the effect about 25 posts or some number before linking to a product or outside site.

There are what are called comment spammers, most of the far east ones copy some rambling garbage. Then post hidden links to the sites or products behind normal words. the knock off fashions are doing this big time. From India and Pak it is very bad casting and machine tools and other industrial equipment. They can be a real pain in the seat cushion!

Another way to get banned when one joins is the use of these spammer portals across the net from some neutral countries. The USA is A**ho deep in them some are even operated bu the Chinese government. Combine that with some BS location not even close to the IP addy country. And an email addy that has name and letters and numbers in it and no history in google, it is a better than 90% chance that it is a comment spammer!
Now I know that a lot of people use throw away emails. First you won't get the activation info. And you may think you are hiding your location but you are just fooling your self as your postings and home IP service can be tracked down.
I can tell you that we regularly ban China, Thailand, most other far east locations, Iran, and other Arabic locations, Russia, along with some South American  ones when the info on the join form doesn't fit together.

Like the old saying goes If it looks like spam, smells like spam, reads like spam, it most likely is spam!

The reason for the number and letter combinations in the emails addy is so the commercial operators can get paid. By the way "commercial operators" are what they are called in the wants ads for those jobs in China.


The owner of the forum is a widely known person in the hobby home machine shop forum world. And has been banned from all of them, for his behavior. As soon as he finds out there is a posting on here about them he will be on here starting debates!

If you want other forum on the general home shop realm
MadModder - Index  I have been a member and global mod since 2008. 
http://www.homeshopmachinist.net/noob/signup  member since 2005

Home Model Engine Machinist member since 2008

Antique Engines Antique Tractors Steam Engines and Old Iron  member since 2007, there is a machine shop section.
He has been asked to leave all of the above and a couple more than once.:clown:


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 28, 2014)

Quickest way to be labeled a spammer is move to Hawaii


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 29, 2014)

workinforwood said:


> Quickest way to be labeled a spammer is move to Hawaii



<groan>


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 30, 2014)

WOW!  Sounds like the THO forum, ego trips and all!


Scott (home is always home) B


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 31, 2014)

After reading the post on the other thread, I can see how a quick read through of it would lead to the conclusion that it was spam.  The problem is that the guy let his ego get in the way when Seamus contacted him to resolve the issue.


----------

